# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Login + Password Reset Issues

## Unholyshaman

Been going batshit crazy all day today trying to logon to MMOwned without any success.

Think I maxed out the 5 wrong passwords at least 5 times trying all sorts of combinations to get in.

I managed to logon to RTS and FPS owned no problem, just not MMOwned. 

Also something to note, the reset password system does not seem to be working either.

----------


## Serpious

The top login bar is not working properly.

Use this instead:

Http://MMOwned.com/forums/login.php?do=login

----------


## Ket

How were you able to login here to make this post? Obvioulsly we have a few issues today, please report all that come up.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Passwords are displayed in plaintext which is weird as it's not done that be4

----------


## Unholyshaman

> How were you able to login here to make this post? Obvioulsly we have a few issues today, please report all that come up.


This morning I was logged out again (I think I forgot to check the keep me logged in button) so had to play around to figure out how I got in last time. Here is what I had to do:

1) Visit an actual thread on the forums (like this one).
2) Type login details and press login in the top right box of the screen.
3) Get redirected to the wrong login details page that produces a new login box in the middle of the screen.
4) Type the same login details that I previously did at the top, into the new login box in the middle of the screen.

Then it lets me in.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> This morning I was logged out again (I think I forgot to check the keep me logged in button) so had to play around to figure out how I got in last time. Here is what I had to do: 1) Visit an actual thread on the forums (like this one). 2) Type login details and press login in the top right box of the screen. 3) Get redirected to the wrong login details page that produces a new login box in the middle of the screen. 4) Type the same login details that I previously did at the top, into the new login box in the middle of the screen. Then it lets me in.


 Same way I have to do it if i'm not already logged in.

----------


## Serpious

> Same way I have to do it if i'm not already logged in.


Or just use this link.

mmowned.com/forums/login.php

 :Smile:

----------


## Unholyshaman

MMOwned also isn't letting me stay logged in, even if I check keep me logged in / remember my password with cookies enabled.

----------


## jannypan

The top login bar is not working properly.Tera Items

----------

